# Willard Reservoir?



## dirtydawg75 (Jun 2, 2009)

Thinking about heading over to Willard this weekend. Heard they have some nice crappie and perch. It's quite a long haul for me so i was wondering, does anyone know how the fishing has been over there? Only been there once a long time ago. I usually fish Findlay or Fostoria but want a change of scenery. Hate to waste a trip if the fishing's not good. Also, are you allowed to have a boat out at night? I know some places don't allow it and i can't find any info on it. Thanks!


----------



## thistubesforu (Mar 30, 2009)

im not 100% sure on this one, but i think u might need a boat permit for the res. dont quote me on that though. the only time i fish that place is during ice season, and i usually dont do very well. although this year i got a underwater cam and seen more than enough 10 to 13 inch perch to make me sick. obviously i couldnt catch them, but i know they are in there.


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

dirtydawg75 said:


> Thinking about heading over to Willard this weekend. Heard they have some nice crappie and perch. It's quite a long haul for me so i was wondering, does anyone know how the fishing has been over there? Only been there once a long time ago. I usually fish Findlay or Fostoria but want a change of scenery. Hate to waste a trip if the fishing's not good. Also, are you allowed to have a boat out at night? I know some places don't allow it and i can't find any info on it. Thanks!



i'm not sure how the fishing has been lately but i can tell you you have to have the boat permit. just go to city hall in willard and its free. you also can't have an outboard on your boat there. ive never heard of crappies in there, but doesn't mean there aren't any. the do have decent perch and real nice bluegills.


----------



## dirtydawg75 (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys, i didn't realize you needed a permit. Seems kinda pointless if it's free but rules are rules. Always heard there's some nice perch in there. Wasn't sure about the crappie either, but saw some real big crappies at the taxidermist and he said they were pulled out of Willard. Could be he was just givin me b.s. so not to give away his fishin spot. Who knows? Lol.


----------



## BIGDIPPER (Jan 25, 2010)

You do need a boat permit and you can fish at night.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I've taken my kayak in there several times and have never heard (or have) the city boat permit... never been checked. 

Yes, nice perch in there and have also "heard" of crappie, but never actually seen them. Good for bass fishing as well and some walleye on opposite end from the boat ramp.

SUPER CLEAR water, may want to downsize your line, I use 4lb. mono and have thought of even going down to 2lb. for in there, can be a tough bite. Big bluegill are plentiful... and alot easier to catch.


----------



## BIGDIPPER (Jan 25, 2010)

You might want to go to the willard city hall and get a boat permit before you do get caught without one.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Oh yeah, i plan to go get it, just had never heard of it and must have gotten lucky not to get grabbed without it.

BTW - Do you know... do you need to get a new one each year?


----------



## westtoledofisherman (Dec 9, 2009)

so there are perch in there then, thats awesome. what setups do you use there? worms, minnows, bobbers, etc. i just want to know because its an hour and a half away from me and i dont want to drive and not get anything.


----------



## sickle (Apr 15, 2004)

If you are bank fishing, you can catch catfish, perch and an occassional walleye with a slip bobber and leech or nightcrawler. I know they used to catch alot of perch using maggots and soft-craws. NEVER seen a crappie caught there, but I also havent fished there in quite a few years???


----------



## catfishunter (Mar 10, 2009)

i live in plymouth proably 7 minutes for willard res and yes u do need a boat permit. I have never seen a crappie come out of willard and i been fishing it for 10 years. they have some very nice perch in there 10-13 inches is not uncommin soft crawls were the ticket last year with alot of limits when they were biting. right now they been catching some nice size bluegill 8-10 inches and alot of bass i fish there alot when the bite is on so if u decided to go GOOD LUCK.


PS.... fish the bach pump house its a perch hot spot if nothing there move diagonally from the floatingdock between the front pump house and the dock proably 250 yards off shore thats were we were hitting them last year


----------

